# FALCON LAKE WINTER FISH-OFF



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is the link for a tounament held in Manitoba. It is 40 minutes away from Kenora Ontario and just over an hour east of Winnipeg. ALL PRIZES ARE GUARANTEED

http://falconlakewinterfish-offderby.cjb.net/


----------



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

Ice conditions as of March 8th are 21 inches. Natuaral Resources has also agreed to relocate the the snowmobile trails, more info to come!


----------

